# Evaporated milk?



## pancake (Jan 5, 2005)

What do you do with it? I have a recipe or two maybe ( desserts) using it. I think it's yummy but just don't know what to do with it  :? 
Any suggestions? (including desserts  YUMM )


----------



## crewsk (Jan 5, 2005)

I use it in my coffee. I have some recipes using evaporated milk that I'll post for you in a few minutes!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 5, 2005)

Here is one of my favorite desserts!

Chocolate Eclair "Cake"

2pkg. vanilla pudding(small pkgs.)
3C. milk
1 large tub cool whip
1 box grahm crackers

Mix puding mix with milk & add to col whip, mixing well with mixer. In 9x13 inch pan, layer bottom with whole grahm crackers. Top with layer of pudding mixture. Continue layers ending with grahm crackers. Refrigerate about 1 hour.

Topping:

1/3C cocoa
1/2 stick butter or margarine
1C sugar
1tsp. vanilla
1/3C evaporated milk

 Combine all & bring to a boil. Boil for 1 minute, stirring constantly. Pour over top of "cake".


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 5, 2005)

I use evaporated milk in my oyster stew.

Evaporated milk uses/recipes and a brief description


----------



## crewsk (Jan 5, 2005)

Check here too! http://southernfood.about.com/sites... milk&SUName=southernfood&TopNode=3832&type=1


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 5, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I use it in my coffee. I have some recipes using evaporated milk that I'll post for you in a few minutes!



Isn't there a way to "bake" it in the oven and then use the resulting brown, rich, milk in your coffee, too?  My mind is completely stalled out today and I can't think of what it's called.    I remember reading that it's dangerous to just put the can in the oven, as some recipes say to do.  Instead, put the milk in a pie plate, cover it, and bake it at a low temp for a good amount of time.  Is this ringing a bell for anyone??


----------



## crewsk (Jan 5, 2005)

And here! http://www.cooks.com/rec/search?q=recipes+using+evaporated+milk

PA, I know what you are talking about but I don't know how to do it. It seems like there was a post on this somewhere on here. I'll look & see if I can find it.


----------



## pancake (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow!! I am so overwhelmed    I love them all!!!!!!!!!! Hold on let me figure out which one to start with, they look so yummy! (specially that eclair cake crewsk--when it comes to sweets, I'm the first one there,lol.


----------



## pancake (Jan 5, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I use evaporated milk in my oyster stew.
> 
> Evaporated milk uses/recipes and a brief description



This site is a keeper!!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 5, 2005)

pancake said:
			
		

> Wow!! I am so overwhelmed    I love them all!!!!!!!!!! Hold on let me figure out which one to start with, they look so yummy! (specially that eclair cake crewsk--when it comes to sweets, I'm the first one there,lol.



Pancake, I'm right there with you!


----------



## Leaf Storm (Jan 5, 2005)

In coffee is good 

Use it in your mashed potatoes in place of milk. You will be surprised at the improvement it makes


----------



## jennyema (Jan 5, 2005)

Evaporated milk is a good substitute for cream or half and half.

Isn't it condensed milk that is baked or boiled in the can into some kind of dessert?


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 5, 2005)

You're right!  It's sweetened condensed milk.  Thanks, Jenny!  I still haven't thought of the name of it though.  I think my mind is as foggy as the weather today!


----------



## choclatechef (Jan 5, 2005)

Leaf Storm said:
			
		

> In coffee is good
> 
> Use it in your mashed potatoes in place of milk. You will be surprised at the improvement it makes



This is what my mother would always do.  I never ate mashed potatoes with milk or cream.

You can use evaporated milk as regular milk in baking -- just dilute it.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> crewsk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i saw a show with that recently, the one with the guy who looks like one of the rolling stones, and drives around with his trailer made up to look like a giant toaster.
he popped a coupla holes in the top of the can, put it in a water bath and heated it for a few hours low and slow, until it got thicker and sweeter. i think it was called dulce leche or something like that...


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 5, 2005)

*jumping up and down, clapping*...
DULCE DE LECHE!!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU BUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My poor little head is so fuzzy today!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 5, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i saw a show with that recently, the one with the guy who looks like one of the rolling stones, and drives around with his trailer made up to look like a giant toaster.



By the way, what the heck show is this?  I think I've missed this one!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2005)

i think it's "the surreal gourmet", or "the surreal chef"...


----------



## pancake (Jan 5, 2005)

Ok, ok.. there are like hundreds & I mean hundreds of great recipes on these websites!!!!! Please check them out everyone   
Now to start with I just finished assembling crewsk's chocolate eclair cake-- took only 15 minutes, looking yummy but needs some time to set. I'll chill it till dinner just to make sure it's 100% set.. 

On my Must make list:


HARVEST SALMON CHOWDER ( cooks.com, crewsk's link)
1 (7 oz.) can boneless salmon
1/2 c. chopped onion
1/2 c. chopped celery
1 clove minced garlic
2 tbsp. butter
1 c. sliced carrots
1 c. cubed potatoes
2 c. chicken broth
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. thyme
1/4 tsp. pepper
1/2 c. chopped broccoli
1 sm. can evaporated milk
1 c. milk
1 sm. can cream corn
Drain salmon and flake, reserving liquid. Saute onion and garlic in butter until transparent. Put in soup pan with potatoes, carrots, salmon liquid, chicken broth and seasonings. Simmer 15 minutes. Add broccoli and cook 5 minutes. Add flaked salmon, evaporated milk and cream corn. Heat thoroughly but DO NOT boil. Serves 4-6. Enjoy!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vanilla Flan ( bestbaking.com--kitchenElf's link)
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1 can (12 fl. oz.) CARNATION Evaporated Milk
1 can (14 oz.) CARNATION Sweetened Condensed Milk
3 large eggs
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1 garnish of fresh fruit, (optional)


Directions:
PREHEAT oven to 325° F.

HEAT sugar in small, heavy-duty saucepan over medium-low heat, stirring constantly, for 3 to 4 minutes or until dissolved and caramel colored. Quickly pour onto bottom of deep-dish 9-inch pie plate; swirl around bottom and sides to coat.

COMBINE evaporated milk and sweetened condensed milk, eggs and vanilla extract in medium bowl. Pour into prepared pie plate. Place pie plate in large roasting pan; fill roasting pan with warm water to about 1-inch depth.

BAKE for 45 to 50 minutes or until knife inserted near center comes out clean. Remove flan from water. Cool on wire rack. Refrigerate for 4 hours or overnight.

TO SERVE: run small spatula around edge of pie plate. Invert serving plate over pie plate. Turn over; shake gently to release. Caramelized sugar forms sauce. Garnish with fruit as desired. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chocolate Chip Cheesecake: (bestbaking.com)

1 1/2 cups crushed chocolate sandwich cookies (about 15)
2 tablespoons butter or margarine, melted
2 cups (12-oz. pkg.) NESTLÉ TOLL HOUSE Semi-Sweet Chocolate Morsels, divided
2 pkgs. (8 oz. each) cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
2 large eggs
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
3/4 cup CARNATION Evaporated Milk
1/2 cup sour cream


Directions:
PREHEAT oven to 300° F. 

COMBINE cookie crumbs with butter in medium bowl until moistened; press onto bottom of ungreased 9-inch springform pan. Sprinkle with 1 cup morsels.

BEAT cream cheese, sugar and vanilla extract in large mixer bowl until smooth. Beat in eggs and flour. Gradually beat in evaporated milk and sour cream. Pour over crust. Sprinkle with remaining morsels.

BAKE for 25 minutes. Cover loosely with foil. 

BAKE for an additional 30 to 40 minutes or until edge is set but center still moves slightly. Place in refrigerator immediately; refrigerate for 2 hours or until firm. Remove side of springform pan.

NOTE: Cheesecake may be baked in 13 x 9-inch baking pan. Prepare as above. Bake in preheated 300° F. oven for 20 minutes. Cover loosely with foil. Bake for an additional 20 to 30 minutes. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chocolate Satin pie (Bestbaking.com) --Looks so easy!

1 prepared 9-inch (6 oz.) graham cracker crust
1 can (12 fl. oz.) CARNATION Evaporated Milk
2 large egg yolks
2 cups (12-oz. pkg.) NESTLÉ TOLL HOUSE Semi-Sweet Chocolate Morsels
Whipped cream
1/4 cup chopped nuts


Directions:
WHISK together evaporated milk and egg yolks in medium saucepan. Heat over medium-low heat, stirring constantly, until mixture is very hot and thickens slightly; do not boil. Remove from heat; stir in morsels until completely melted and mixture is smooth.

POUR into crust; refrigerate 3 hours or until firm. Top with whipped cream before serving; sprinkle with nuts.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quiche with Tomato, Basil & Garlic: (bestbaking.com)

1 unbaked 9-inch (4-cup volume) pie shell
1 1/2 cups sour cream
1/2 cup CARNATION Evaporated Milk
1/2 cup (2 ounces) grated Parmesan cheese, divided
4 large eggs, lightly beaten
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
3 tablespoons seasoned dry breadcrumbs
1 teaspoon dried basil leaves, crushed, or 1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 3/4 cups fresh or canned diced tomatoes, drained
1/4 cup chopped ripe olives


Directions:
PREHEAT oven to 350º F.

WHISK sour cream, evaporated milk, 1/4 cup cheese, eggs, salt and pepper in medium bowl; pour into pie shell. Combine remaining cheese, breadcrumbs, basil and garlic in small bowl; sprinkle over sour cream mixture. Top with tomatoes and olives.

BAKE for 50 to 60 minutes or until knife inserted near center comes out clean. Cool on wire rack for 5 minutes before serving. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This list can go on & on forever!! I tried picking the ones I'll start with & I'll let you all know how they turn out to be.. then I'll update a new Must make list !!    lol.
Thank you all!


----------



## southerncook (Jan 5, 2005)

add it to your oatmeal or cream of wheat when cooking, really adds flavor. I like it in coffee too, reminds me of my dad.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 6, 2005)

I have not checked out the website but I use it a lot in rice puddings.  I make mine with cooked rice, sugar, 2 cans of evaporated milk, 1 can of condensed milk, tsp of cardamom powder, slivers of unsalted pistachios and almonds and some saffron.  You cook all of this until it's nice and thick. 

You can eat this warm or chilled.


----------



## pancake (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Yakuta    I can't tell you how much my husband loves rice puddings while I'm not attracted to them one bit! So I'd love to try your recipe, do you mind sharing it please? Also do you think I can make it in smaller quantities?


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 6, 2005)

Pancake my version of rice pudding is probably a bit exotic for your husband.  Itt does not have eggs and is not baked like the versions made here.  I can however attest to the taste and the fact that it is so delicious that whenever I make it is all gone in no time.  I have included the recipe below.  

Cooked rice - 1 1/4 cups
2 cans evaporated milk
1/2 cup of regular milk (whole or 2 percent is fine)
1 can of condensed milk
1 tsp of ground cardamom ( I highly recommend finding this and using it, it's easily available in Middle Eastern or Indian stores).  Cinnamon is not a good substitute for it.  
some threads of saffron - I use a healthy pinch (yes it's expensive but for me it's a basic pantry item.  I use it in rice, soups, desserts and a little goes a long way)
1/4 cup of chopped unsalted pistachios and almonds (unroasted kind)
Handful of golden raisins (optional)

In a nice thick bottom saucepan, pour in all the milks and stir in the rice and bring it to a boil.  Then reduce the heat and then cook it stirring it constantly for about 30 minutes.  Now using a handblender, blend some of the rice grains in the milk (the intent is to get a creamy texture not grainy rice).  Now add the cardamom powder and saffron, chopped nuts, raisins and stir to combine.  Cook for another 5 minutes and then let it cool.  

You can place a saran wrap on it's surface to avoid it from forming a skin.  Once cool you can eat it as is or you can refrigerate and let it cool (in my house we like it chilled).  Once chilled pour in serving bowls and top with some ground pistachios (gives it such a pretty green color) and serve.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry pancake forgot to address the quantity question.  I personally think that the recipe I gave you is not a large quantity because once all of this cooks down you don't have a lot but yes you can halve the recipe if you'd like to try it out first. 

Also I am not an exacting kind of a cook, I normally pay attention to the taste, texture and overall feel when I am preparing something and make modifications that fancy me.  For example if the mixture is too thick you can add more regular milk, I don't blend the rice completely but just enough so there are no large grains in the milk but they are not completey a mush.  

Give it a try and see what you think.


----------



## pancake (Jan 7, 2005)

Yakuta thank you thank you for sharing your recipe   I can't wait to give it a try.. you know maybe I'll like it more for not having the eggs in it! 
I'm so happy you actually specified about the cinnamon because frankly it's the first thing that came up to my mind  I have cardamom whole, I guess it's ok to grind it like? Is it ground with the outer peel or only those inner black seeds? I hope I'll love your recipe, I'm sure mu husband will    I'll try half of it first & let you know.. Just help me with the cardamom .. last time please   
Thanks & have a great weekend!


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Pancake you have to use just the inner black seeds of the cardamom.  

I normally grind it in a small food processor.  So you take a handful of cardamom, peel the outershells and collect the seeds.  Then you can grind it.  While you are grinding it.  It looks like it's flying everywhere inside the processor but it is grinding.  It does not need to be completely powdered just half crushed is O.K. 

Another way to grind it is using the old fashion mortar and pestle.  

Another hint I can give you is to grind it along with a handful of pistachios and almonds.  The nuts act as an abrasive and you get a nice powdered mix that you can add to your rice pudding for added richness and aroma.


----------



## pancake (Jan 7, 2005)

Perfect !!! thank you very much Yakuta    Most probably I'll make this for sunday morning breakfast & I'll let you know


----------



## pancake (Jan 10, 2005)

Good morning Yakuta

I'd like to thank you & give you the feedback on your delicious recipe :
I made exactly half the recipe, used just a little less than 1/2 t. cardamom ( i was too scared it smelled so strong when I was grinding it,lol) and chilled it overnight for sunday morning.
My husband LOVED it!! he gobbled it all up in a blink   loved all the flavors & thought it's different form the regular rice puddings.. As for me, I actually ate it  I liked the fact that rice wasn't grainy&  tickling in my throat (eww)!! so creamy and rich. 
I would definately reccomend it!!
I'm also thinking of making variations with it as a basic recipe, do you think that's possible? I have some fresh strawberries I got on sale, can it be cooked along with the milks? Or better off folded in at the end?  I'm getting into rice pudding finally! My husband is so happy!
Thanks Yakuta


----------



## Raine (Jan 10, 2005)

Apple Cinnamon Pecan Cake

Yield: 1 serving
2 cup all-purpose flour
2 teaspo baking powder
1 teaspo ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspo ground nutmeg
1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup butter, softened
2 large eggs
1 teaspo vanilla extract
2/3 cup NESTLÉ® CARNATION® Evaporated Lowfat Milk
3 cup baking apples
3/4 cup pecans
powdered sugar

Procedures
PREHEAT oven to 350° F. Grease 13 x 9-inch baking pan.
COMBINE flour, baking powder, cinnamon, and nutmeg in medium bowl. Beat granulated sugar and butter in large mixer bowl until creamy. Beat in eggs and vanilla extract until smooth. Alternately beat in flour mixture and evaporated milk. Stir in apples and nuts. Spread batter into prepared baking pan.
BAKE for 40 to 45 minutes or until wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool in pan on wire rack for 20 minutes. Cut into bars. Sprinkle with powdered sugar before serving.


----------



## pancake (Jan 10, 2005)

YUMMM Rainee!!! thanks for sharing.. On my MUST DO List aswell!


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Pancake, so glad you tried and provided honest feedback.  Sometimes it's easy to be biased because it's a staple in your house and culture so I am glad to hear you enjoyed it.  Yeah cardamom is a strong spice and it's an acquired taste in desserts.  Indians use it in icecreams as well.  

To answer your question about fruit addition, you can absolutely do this.  Actually some of the different things you can add to this rice pudding are:

Grated apple
Grated carrots
Chopped fruits (assorted chopped fruits can be stirred in once the pudding is chilled - You can use chopped strawberries, soft pears and sweet orange segments)

If you are using grated apple or carrots add them during the last 10 minutes of the cooking process.  

It actually tastes very good with carrots and apple.


----------



## pancake (Jan 11, 2005)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> Hi Pancake, so glad you tried and provided honest feedback.  Sometimes it's easy to be biased because it's a staple in your house and culture so I am glad to hear you enjoyed it.  Yeah cardamom is a strong spice and it's an acquired taste in desserts.  Indians use it in icecreams as well.



I love trying new things. My mom always made food from all over the world & we were always surrounded by differnt flavors. Your recipe just brought back that unique taste we normally miss with traditional meals. 

I think next time: apple it is!! So soothing & melt in your mouth with that cardamom in the background, yummy!! Can't wait till next sunday breakfast 
Is it too selfish to ask for the cardamom ice-cream recipe   
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 11, 2005)

Pancake the recipe for the icecream is very rich and has similar ingredients to the rice pudding.  The version I make uses some easy to find ingredients and is easy to put together. It's called "Kulfi"

Here it goes:

Hand Blender is an absolute must for this recipe

2 cans evaporated milk
8 oz cool whip
1 can condensed milk
couple of healthy pinches of saffron (put the strands in a microwave proof dish and heat it in the microwave for 30 seconds or so).  Let it cool 
1/2 tsp of cardamom powder
pinch of salt
Finel chopped nuts (blanched almonds and pistachios) (about a cup).  I actually finely grind mine in a food processor

In a large plastic freezer safe container add the evaporated milk, cool whip and condensed milk, salt and cardmom powder.  Blend it using the hand blender until everything is nicely incorporated.  Now crumble the saffron in this blended mix and also fold in the nuts.  

Stir to combine.  

Cover the container and place it in the freezer for a couple of hours.  Remove and stir to break any ice crystals.  Place a saran wrap on the surface of the mixture, cover and freeze overnight. 

Remove it 15 minutes prior to serving.  The texture of this icecream is extremely rich and creamy.  The cool whip adds the creamy element and the nuts, cardamom and saffron kick it up to a more exotic variety.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 11, 2005)

Yakuta, I just wanted to compliment you on your postings.  

I've noticed that your recipes for exotic-to-me foods are always easy to understand and follow, and you are very good about following up with clear explanations.

Bravo!


----------



## pancake (Jan 11, 2005)

Yakuta, thanks again for the "kulfi". I can imagine how creamy it is with that cool whip    I'll finely grind the nuts too so all bites will have that nutty flavor, I hate it when you eat something & the taste isn't uniform.
Will be making this over the weekend, probably serve it next week when we crave for rice pudding


----------



## pancake (Jan 11, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Yakuta, I just wanted to compliment you on your postings.
> 
> I've noticed that your recipes for exotic-to-me foods are always easy to understand and follow, and you are very good about following up with clear explanations.
> 
> Bravo!



Perfectly said mudbug  I'd like to add a compliment for her generosity & love for sharing.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 11, 2005)

Mudbug, Pancake, thank you both for your kind words.  Cooking and food is where my passion lies so it's my distinct pleasure to share these.


----------



## leigh (Jan 12, 2005)

Um, would you all mind posting the size can of the evaporated milk?  The large can is now 12 ounces, but it started out at 16 ounces, shrinking an ounce or two at a time over a period of years, no doubt "so we don't have to raise the price" (!@#?!@  !!).  Small can started out at 8 oz, is now--I think--5 oz.  

Don't get me started on the 1001 other products that have had the same thing done to them . . .

On a more cheerful note   : evap milk can be whipped like whipping cream; just chill in freezer until mushy and treat it like whipping cream.  Works better if bowl and beaters are chilled along with the evap.


----------



## pancake (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi leigh, the cans I have all are 12 oz..   I love the whipped evapourated milk idea, definately not the same taste but much lower in fat  
Thanks!


----------



## Raine (Jan 14, 2005)

Whipped Topping Using Nestlé Carnation Evaporated Milk


Yield: 4.5 cups
1 cup NESTLÉ® CARNATION® Evaporated Milk 
1/3 cup powdered sugar 
1 tsp vanilla extract 
Procedures
1 POUR evaporated milk into small mixer bowl; place beaters into mixture. 
2 Freeze for about 30 minutes or until ice crystals form around edge of bowl. 
3 BEAT on high speed for 1 minute or until very frothy. 
4 Gradually add sugar and vanilla extract; continue beating for 2 minutes or until mixture is stiff. 
5 Serve immediately spooned over fresh fruit or your favorite dessert. 
6 VARIATIONS 
7 For Whipped Topping using NESTLÉ® CARNATION® Evaporated Lowfat or Evaporated Fat Free Milk, substitute evaporated lowfat milk or evaporated fat free milk for evaporated milk. 
8 Substitute 1 tablespoon lemon juice for vanilla extract; follow recipe for Whipped Topping. 
9 For Whipped NESTLÉ® CARNATION® Evaporated Milk that holds up to 30 minutes: Sprinkle 1 teaspoon gelatin over 2 tablespoons water in small, microwave-safe bowl; let stand for 2 minutes. 
10 Microwave on HIGH (100%) power for 40 seconds; stir. 
11 Let stand for additional 2 minutes or until dissolved. 
12 Pour 1 cup NESTLÉ® CARNATION® Evaporated Milk or Evaporated Fat Free Milk and dissolved gelatin into small mixer bowl; follow recipe for Whipped Topping. 
13 Serve immediately or cover and refrigerate for up to 30 minutes


----------



## pancake (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi everyone   

I'm reporting late, I had alot of celebrations going on the past 2 weeks but that didn't mean I wasn't making all the recipes I could !!  

Rainee, Thanks for posting the whipped eveapourated milk, I tried it over a banana cream pie ( I thought I already have alot of sweetness & creaminess from the bananas). It definately did the job! It wasn't as creamy or tastey as the whipped cream..but the banana masked that out. I'm not sure if it'll fit in ALL recipes, but it definately can lower alot of calories in heavier recipes! Thanks for that.

Yakuta, I've made the "kulfi" with pistachios and it was to DIE FOR !! really so refreshing ( in the heat of Florida) and creamy at the same time! YUMMY ! And I must say the rice pudding with the grated apples was the BEST ever! I used Granny Smith ( my favorite)peeled and grated finely so it just melts in the pudding that you hardly see or notice it but when you eat it, gives you this tangy and sweet flavor ! I made it for some friends at a fajita party & it was raved about.. Everyone would taste and onspot ask "what's in there?"    Got 3 recipe requests & I wanted to take your permission first, feel free to refuse/accept. No harm feelings at all   
Once again, Thank you all !


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 1, 2005)

Pancake thanks for reporting back.  I love to hear your experiences with the recipe.  

Yes please feel free to share the recipes.  These are not a secret guarded family recipe or anything.  Infact I don't believe in guarded recipes since most of my recipes are invented by tweaking the originals that were made in my family for generations but are not practical today.


----------



## pancake (Feb 2, 2005)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> Pancake thanks for reporting back.  I love to hear your experiences with the recipe.
> 
> Yes please feel free to share the recipes.  These are not a secret guarded family recipe or anything.  Infact I don't believe in guarded recipes since most of my recipes are invented by tweaking the originals that were made in my family for generations but are not practical today.



Thank you Yakuta, they'll be so excited    Thanks again for all the help & great recipes !


----------

